# What Would Cletis Do?



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

480sparky said:


> Been working on an HI punchlist for a home sale. One item was the UF that was stapled to the bottom of the deck joists that fed the garage. The other day, I found the breaker for it, and returned today to fix it.
> 
> Turned off the breaker, ripped out all the rats nests in the garage.........
> 
> ...


He would call it good, will you?


----------



## Deep Cover (Dec 8, 2012)

The day I spend the time to figure out what Cletis would actually do is the day I realize I need to get a life.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Why'd you go through the trouble of replacing the UF under the deck?

And I'd either keep hunting for the reversed hot and ground, or I'd refeed, whereas Cletis would just lie about the whole thing.


----------



## dthurmond (Feb 7, 2011)

Cletis would not do anything at all . He just talks about doing stuff .


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Big John said:


> Why'd you go through the trouble of replacing the UF under the deck?..........



Because I got paid to. Isn't that reason enough?


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

I chose other.

He would switch the bare ground and black of the UF in the first bell box at the panel by cutting and splicing the NM using a blue Carlon for the splices. He would then close the panel, get paid, and run like hell.

I just noticed the extra siding and J mold. Whatcha doin in my dad's garage?


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

I voted other. 

See, Cletis never would have gotten to the point you did. You mentioned emt. Cletis uses emt to replace the clothes hanger bar in his trailer's closet after he gets drunk and decides to act all manly and try a pull up, but that is about as far as he is willing to go with it.

However, assuming one of his 'techs' did all the actual work while they were trying not to poop or stare at Cletis's butt for more than 3 seconds and they called him in to 'go fix the broke thing'....he would swap the wires so that things 'worked' and walk away.


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

Cletis would have run EMT and made it look like a professional was hired.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

I vote other .,, Get the megger or TDR and it will guide ya in the right spot where the hidden freaking box is.

Merci,
Marc


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

I'm going other because i think he would re-feed it and leave the existing alone because he wasn't being paid to find that other problem.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

Goldagain said:


> I'm going other because i think he would re-feed it and leave the existing alone because he wasn't being paid to find that other problem.


Just one good tip ., Don't underestamate 480 sparky he will find it one way or other.

Merci,
Marc


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

BTW Cletis is a f***ing Rock Star, he has this entire forum waiting to see what he is going to say next.


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

frenchelectrican said:


> Just one good tip ., Don't underestamate 480 sparky he will find it one way or other.
> 
> Merci,
> Marc


I was referring to "What Cletis would do" I just assumed 480 fixed it right.


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

We all know Cletis would come on here.....post a bunch of stupid questions about it.....giving us a quarter of the information while asking "can I do dis"? Then every time one of us suggests something he will give a bit more information and then ask...."now wut, can I do dat"??

After all that he'll probably drink a beer, watch Nascar, get frisky with his sister who is actually his cousin and his aunt then pass out.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

just for the record, what was the idiot home inspector's reasoning for replacing the UF under the deck ?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

wildleg said:


> just for the record, what was the idiot home inspector's reasoning for replacing the UF under the deck ?


I never read the report (although I have a complete copy), but my guess is 'subject to physical damage' since this is on a split level and the area under the deck is used for storage (mower, hoses, etc.).


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

I voted "other" because he would of done all of the above before he would start one of his "Can I do this" threads.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

More proof we are a free nation, even for Cletis...


~CS~


----------



## KGN742003 (Apr 23, 2012)

I have never actually had a hot ground reverse problem. Every time it shows that on the plug tester has been an open neutral.


----------

